# Study Group for Oct 2011



## fidala (May 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I am planning on taking the FE exam this October and would like to form a study group with fellow test-takers. Anyone interested?


----------



## ajosh (May 23, 2011)

fidala said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning on taking the FE exam this October and would like to form a study group with fellow test-takers. Anyone interested?



I am intrested. I am planning to take Civil PM.


----------



## srj (May 23, 2011)

fidala said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning on taking the FE exam this October and would like to form a study group with fellow test-takers. Anyone interested?


Hi,

I will be making another attempt this October. I will be interested in joining the study group. Afternoon Envi Engg.

Thanks,

SRJ


----------



## fidala (May 24, 2011)

I am planning on taking the 'other discipline'. Which books are you following? I have the Lindeburg. Started going through Thermodynamics and Economics a little.


----------



## ajosh (May 24, 2011)

fidala said:


> I am planning on taking the 'other discipline'. Which books are you following? I have the Lindeburg. Started going through Thermodynamics and Economics a little.



I am planning to take Civil PM decipline this time. I have downloaded the Texas A&amp; M videos, it has morning section videos and also Civil PM section videos. I wanted to go through statics and dynamics in more depth so i am reviewing those topics from statics and dynamics textbooks by R.C. Hibbeler.


----------



## fidala (May 25, 2011)

FE Economics question:

Do we have to remember the formulae for continuous compounding? I do not seem to find them in the reference manual. Please let me know.

Ex: Formulae such as e^rn, e^-rn


----------



## DS58 (May 28, 2011)

fidala said:


> FE Economics question:
> Do we have to remember the formulae for continuous compounding? I do not seem to find them in the reference manual. Please let me know.
> 
> Ex: Formulae such as e^rn, e^-rn


I couldn't find it in the reference book either. So...I guess you could memorize it. I'm not so good at memorizing formulas, so whenever I encountered practice problems with continuous compounding, I set the equation to daily compounding for whatever the period was. This will approximate continuous compounding though not as elegent as the formula. It is close enough if you forget the formula and have to do a problem like that.


----------



## fidala (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks DS58.


----------



## TsunamiVx (Jun 10, 2011)

i'm interested, but how would this work? are you guys located in LA


----------



## prk (Jun 12, 2011)

I am also planning to take CIVIL PM. I am planning to go through the Texas A&amp; M videos too. Along with it, I have FE Review manual from Linderburg. Are you referring any other materials?

Where do you guys refer to the surveying section for Civil PM, since I did not find anywhere.


----------



## ajosh (Jun 12, 2011)

prk said:


> I am also planning to take CIVIL PM. I am planning to go through the Texas A&amp; M videos too. Along with it, I have FE Review manual from Linderburg. Are you referring any other materials?
> 
> Where do you guys refer to the surveying section for Civil PM, since I did not find anywhere.


I am also taking Civil PM. I am going through Texas A&amp;M videos. I haven't found any matreial on surveying yet but the transporation videos of A&amp;M contains review of surveying. I have also purchaced NCEES Civil review book adn NCEES PE structural book. I am planning to just solve the morning civil problems from the structural book.


----------



## prk (Jun 12, 2011)

I do not know how useful will the NCEES PE Structural book at this time.


----------



## ajosh (Jun 13, 2011)

prk said:


> I do not know how useful will the NCEES PE Structural book at this time.


Want to get as much more practice in PM section as possible.


----------



## r_cody (Jun 17, 2011)

fidala said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning on taking the FE exam this October and would like to form a study group with fellow test-takers. Anyone interested?


I would be interested in being part of a study group---South Jersey location


----------



## Leon (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, My name is Leon. I am a Chinese guy. I have applied for the FE exam in PA State on October of 2011 and I will take part in the other discipline exam for the afternoon test. I have almost read over FE review manual (Lindeburg) in the past 4 month . I will read it again and do a lot of mock exam. Hope we can support each other.


----------



## prk (Jun 20, 2011)

Leon said:


> Hi, My name is Leon. I am a Chinese guy. I have applied for the FE exam in PA State on October of 2011 and I will take part in the other discipline exam for the afternoon test. I have almost read over FE review manual (Lindeburg) in the past 4 month . I will read it again and do a lot of mock exam. Hope we can support each other.



My name is Patrick.

That is good idea of supporting each other.

I am in Florida and will be taking exam from here.


----------



## fidala (Jun 21, 2011)

Leon said:


> Hi, My name is Leon. I am a Chinese guy. I have applied for the FE exam in PA State on October of 2011 and I will take part in the other discipline exam for the afternoon test. I have almost read over FE review manual (Lindeburg) in the past 4 month . I will read it again and do a lot of mock exam. Hope we can support each other.


Hi Leon. That is so awesome. I am only 10% through the review manual. Did you solve all of the problems in each of the chapters?


----------



## mwgt (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

I was wondering if anybody was interested in study group for the FE October 2011 exam. I am taking the civil PM and I live in ATL


----------



## prk (Jun 30, 2011)

mwgt said:


> HiI was wondering if anybody was interested in study group for the FE October 2011 exam. I am taking the civil PM and I live in ATL


I am interested, but I live in Tampa, FL


----------



## Watch Firefly (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

A simple Google search led me to this page. I am taking FE exam this October 2011, and would like to join the study group. I am from PA, will be taking exam in Pittsburgh, and for the afternoon session, I have chosen Mechanical Engineering exam.

May I request all the members following this thread to make signature showing for which board they are taking exam, where they will be taking the test, and what's their specialization? It would also be great to include which calculator, you'd be using.

In this way, it will be efficient to interact with each other.

thanks,

Watch


----------



## DVP (Jul 8, 2011)

I am interested.Is this group online? I am taking Chemical Engineering specific afternoon exam. More info below:

Exam location: San Mateo, CA

Exam sesson: Oct 11

Afternoon session: Chemical engineering

Calculator: TX300X (or can buy if other is better)


----------



## seandapaul24 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am planning to sit the FE / EIT exam on Oct 29 as well and would like to form a study group in Tampa. I have an Electrical Eng background, and am planning to take the other discipline exam. If interested, let me know.


----------



## neworleans (Jul 22, 2011)

I am interested, I live in New Orleans and will be taking Civil for afternoon section.

How do we organize?


----------



## seandapaul24 (Jul 24, 2011)

neworleans said:


> I am interested, I live in New Orleans and will be taking Civil for afternoon section.How do we organize?



I think the best way is to just post questions on this thread as you encounter them and we can all help out to answer them. We could also meet on skype for review sessions if we get enough people to make it worth while,

What does everyone's study schedule look like?

I am using the lindeburg book and am planning to review maths and wrap up statics this week.


----------



## Jorge Correa (Jul 28, 2011)

fidala said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning on taking the FE exam this October and would like to form a study group with fellow test-takers. Anyone interested?



Hello, I am in Brookline, MA. I am actually doing all the examples and exercises in the FE Review manual. It is kind of slow but i think i need it, after being out of school for around 6 years.

Actually i am finishing Statics chapter. If you want we could do a study group sometimes, maybe once in the weekends or something. Or maybe by Google+ hungouts, skype... gplus.name/jorge

--------------------

Exam Location: Miami

Exam Session: Oct 2011

Afternoon Session: Electrical Engineering

Calculator: Casio fx-115ex


----------



## seandapaul24 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jorge Correa said:


> fidala said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...






Like the idea. Google plus is a great way to collaborate. If anyone wants an invite please message me.


----------



## ajosh (Jul 30, 2011)

I am taking FE in october 2011, Civil PM. I am having difficulty with solving geotech, surveying and materials problems from lindeburg Civil review and also NCEES Civil review books. Any help or tips on these topics i can get, it will be really helpful.



seandapaul24 said:


> Jorge Correa said:
> 
> 
> > fidala said:
> ...


----------



## xiaochenno1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Leon said:


> Hi, My name is Leon. I am a Chinese guy. I have applied for the FE exam in PA State on October of 2011 and I will take part in the other discipline exam for the afternoon test. I have almost read over FE review manual (Lindeburg) in the past 4 month . I will read it again and do a lot of mock exam. Hope we can support each other.


Hi Leon, I'm also taking the Other in PA, Oct 2011. Do you have a QQ? May be we can study it together~


----------



## mtrivedi (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I live in central NJ. I am registered for FE exam in October 2011, Civil PM section. I would like to join this study group.

Thank you.


----------



## fr33wind14 (Aug 6, 2011)

To those who will be taking the EIT exam this Oct 2011 in California, are your applications already approved by the CA Board? I submitted my application to CA Board 3 weeks ago but I have not received any feedback yet. I don't know what happened, if it's approved or not. I'm getting worried.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Aug 6, 2011)

mtrivedi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I live in central NJ. I am registered for FE exam in October 2011, Civil PM section. I would like to join this study group.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey we have a group going on google plus message me if u want an invite.


----------



## Abrar (Aug 8, 2011)

DVP said:


> I am interested.Is this group online? I am taking Chemical Engineering specific afternoon exam. More info below:Exam location: San Mateo, CA
> 
> Exam sesson: Oct 11
> 
> ...



Hi

I am also taking the FE exam with chemical engineering in afternoon session.Just registered yesterday,hope the 3 months duration does the jobLets meet up sometime online.

Exam Locationhahran,Saudi Arabia

Afternoon session: Chemical engineering


----------



## Abrar (Aug 8, 2011)

seandapaul24 said:


> mtrivedi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



Could i get an invite?


----------



## mtrivedi (Aug 9, 2011)

seandapaul24 said:


> mtrivedi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



Hey seandapaul24,

thanks for your reply. yes, i would like to join google group. please send me invite?


----------



## khaled frihy (Aug 10, 2011)

My plane take EIT exam October 2011 and i want contact with this online group



fidala said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning on taking the FE exam this October and would like to form a study group with fellow test-takers. Anyone interested?


----------



## khaled frihy (Aug 10, 2011)

My plane take EIT exam October 2011 and i want contact with this online group



fidala said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning on taking the FE exam this October and would like to form a study group with fellow test-takers. Anyone interested?


----------



## xiaochenno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Message you, my name is Yi Chen, bethlehem, PA



seandapaul24 said:


> mtrivedi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Marica (Aug 19, 2011)

fr33wind14 said:


> To those who will be taking the EIT exam this Oct 2011 in California, are your applications already approved by the CA Board? I submitted my application to CA Board 3 weeks ago but I have not received any feedback yet. I don't know what happened, if it's approved or not. I'm getting worried.



I read somewhere that the CA board will let us know if we are approved 2 weeks before the test date ;-/


----------



## xiaochenno1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, can I get an invite on google+?

My name is Yi Chen, PA. Thanks



xiaochenno1 said:


> Message you, my name is Yi Chen, bethlehem, PA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kharb (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have just started preparing for EIT/Other disciplies for Oct 2011 examination. I would like to join FE study group. I am taking my examination in California so anybody near to Sacramento area please let me know.

Thank you very much.


----------



## khaled frihy (Sep 11, 2011)

Abrar said:


> DVP said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested.Is this group online? I am taking Chemical Engineering specific afternoon exam. More info below:Exam location: San Mateo, CA
> ...


eslam 3likome

i also taking eit exam with civil engineering in afternoon can u join me i am from Egypt and i will take the exam at Kentucky state


----------



## khaled frihy (Sep 11, 2011)

Abrar said:


> DVP said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested.Is this group online? I am taking Chemical Engineering specific afternoon exam. More info below:Exam location: San Mateo, CA
> ...


eslam 3likome

i also taking eit exam with civil engineering in afternoon can u join me i am from Egypt and i will take the exam at Kentucky state


----------



## joseph123 (Sep 19, 2011)

khaled frihy said:


> Abrar said:
> 
> 
> > DVP said:
> ...



Hi

I like to join as well. I am a civil engineer who has been out of schppl for 5 years. please let me know how

By the way I found this site which offer free EIT style test. The Questions are really good and EIT Style

www.EITEXPERTS.com

Joseph


----------

